# Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's.



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*video update on page 3*
Well I decided to get started today ripping out all of the CIS crap and most of the wires I won't be needing anymore. My plans are to make this a show car more than anything but also be driveable when ever I want to drive it...it won't be my daily so I don't mind taking my time. I plan on shaving the bay and respraying it too. 
Here is the car (look for the PVW feature in the April issue of 2009







)
































The engine bay before I start the carb swap TOO MANY WIRES AND CRAP

















The engine bay after I ripped out most everything that I won't be needing. I plan on getting the carbs in and the motor running correctly then pulling the motor to shave and respray the engine bay. 








That's all for now







. I plan on posting pics when ever I do something so stay tuned. 
What I am going to be running. thanks to crazy16v for the set up!
-Dellorto 45's
-ITG filter socks
-Pierce manifold
-MSD 6AL
-MSD 8980
-MSD blaster coil
-VW ICM
-ABF water outlet
-Slim radiator fan
-Carter fuel pump
-Holly FPR
-TT 288 hydro cams
-TT light weight lifters and HD springs
-TT Race Header
-Straight pipe side exit exhaust









_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 1:01 AM 3-11-2009_

_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 7:35 AM 3-26-2009_


_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 5:19 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Sweet!


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

signed on.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubman91)*

never saw the engine of the car, too bad you chose carburnators








it will be clean though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

It'll be better on carbs anyway


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

better is an extremely subjective term...


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_It'll be better on carbs anyway
















I think so, it will also be a little more unique that way too.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

If your going for the classic look, then i guess they dells should suffice. But you want unique, then run bike carbs


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Dave926)*

I was board so I added a couple wires.....#3 and #5 slots on the ICM harness that are left open and labled the wires as to where they will go.
Following BigCaddy's diagram Version 2 of course







. Thanks for that BTW!

























I also ordered up a few things from jegs.com too. 
MSD 8980 timing computer.








in line coolant filler for overflow bottle delete.








Billett radiator cap
















10" electric fan that flows 1000CFM








fan mounting kit








a longer coil wire so I can hide my coil, the OE 16v coil wire is very short and won't allow you to hide the coil underneath the rain tray. 








that's it for today. 
_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 12:51 AM 3-11-2009_


_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 7:03 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## EURO RAT (Oct 20, 2005)

Thats bad ass I just got some Weber 45's for my coupe. need to do some head work though. Cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (EURO RAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EURO RAT* »_Thats bad ass I just got some Weber 45's for my coupe. need to do some head work though. Cant wait to see it when its done

I couldn't help but notice that your a tacoma local, you'll be able to see it in person then....I'm in Tacoma too!


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

nice parts list. i have that exact same fan on my gti


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

288's huh? Do you have quite a bit of head work done? Also, I hope you have bumped up the compression.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (veedubman91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubman91* »_nice parts list. i have that exact same fan on my gti

How does it perform? It said it moves 1000CFM.....that seems like more thank suffecent for this set up....considering the stock fan doesn't seem to move much air at all.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

the one in my rabbit works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif alot quieter than the stock ones too


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_288's huh? Do you have quite a bit of head work done? Also, I hope you have bumped up the compression.

No I don't have any head work done yet. I'm just planning on getting it running good and looking good for the mean time then worry about the performance (head work) later.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
No I don't have any head work done yet. I'm just planning on getting it running good and looking good for the mean time then worry about the performance (head work) later.









Then I would seriously consider stepping down in cam size if you want it to run well.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (frechem)*

huge cams in a stock head is definitely interesting to tune...we ran 276's in the rally car but it had some minor head/valve work, i dunno if id run any larger on a stock head.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
How does it perform? It said it moves 1000CFM.....that seems like more thank suffecent for this set up....considering the stock fan doesn't seem to move much air at all. 

so far so good, before we installed the itbs on my car i had it running on the stock set-up and it kept everything cool.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

I had a hard time getting my ITB'd ABF clone to idle with 288's. For a car that isn't going to the track, I'd run either 268's or 276's especially with a stock head. Looks like a good build, next you should lower the car a bit more though


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (evil-e)*

how are you going to shave the bay without removing the engine


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_how are you going to shave the bay without removing the engine









magic








seriously though, i am planning on getting it all in and running then pulling the motor and shaving it. I want most everything to be set up so I don't scratch the paint or drop a wrench on the freshly shaved bay







.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (evil-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_I had a hard time getting my ITB'd ABF clone to idle with 288's. For a car that isn't going to the track, I'd run either 268's or 276's especially with a stock head. Looks like a good build, next you should lower the car a bit more though









So it sounds like I should probably run a smaller cam than the 288's then if im not planning on doing major work to the head. I'll probably just get it running good with the stock cams for now then down the road when I crave more power build the $hit out of the top end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
So it sounds like I should probably run a smaller cam than the 288's then if im not planning on doing major work to the head. I'll probably just get it running good with the stock cams for now then down the road when I crave more power build the $hit out of the top end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

That sounds like a better plan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (frechem)*

Bro, this is going to be sooo filthy
cant wait to see how it turns out








put this in the pnw fourm


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
So it sounds like I should probably run a smaller cam than the 288's then if im not planning on doing major work to the head. I'll probably just get it running good with the stock cams for now then down the road when I crave more power build the $hit out of the top end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

I would do a cut exhaust cam for the intake. It helps alot. im running a cut exhaust cam on the intake, and a delta regrind 268 on the exhaust and love the power it makes.


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can't believe I've waited so long to comment on your thread. I guess I forget we talk about our cars everyday at work.
Hurry up and get you stuff in, so we can get to the shaving...I think I may charge you a shop rental fee.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

larger cams


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (86gti2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86gti2fast* »_Bro, this is going to be sooo filthy
cant wait to see how it turns out








put this in the pnw fourm









me too i'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (heliosjones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heliosjones* »_Can't believe I've waited so long to comment on your thread. I guess I forget we talk about our cars everyday at work.
Hurry up and get you stuff in, so we can get to the shaving...I think I may charge you a shop rental fee.









you little bastard







.


----------



## otisranson (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubman91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubman91* »_signed on.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (otisranson)*

***UPDATE***
Not much of an update for today, just recieved my MSD 8980 timing computer for Jegs. Did a little soldering and shrink wrap on the wireing that I could get done. Took a couple of pics in the process.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (2lowcoupedoor)*

Got my fan installed today.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (2lowcoupedoor)*

No shroud?


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (frechem)*

if that fan you got is the universal fan, why not mount it on the outside, make it a pusher fan. that way your engine bay(once shaved) will look a lot cleaner with the fan hidden behind the grille.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_No shroud?

nope.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (veedubman91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubman91* »_if that fan you got is the universal fan, why not mount it on the outside, make it a pusher fan. that way your engine bay(once shaved) will look a lot cleaner with the fan hidden behind the grille.

I thought about that. Thought it would be more efficient behind the radiator thought as a puller though.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
I thought about that. Thought it would be more efficient behind the radiator thought as a puller though. 

yeah, i had the same discussion with my buddy when we installed mine but he said there would be no issues with it. worse case, i would flip it around and make it a puller if it was not doing the job


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (veedubman91)*

One of my favorite cars on the tex.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Good Luck with your carb project..
Do you have any higher res pics of this one..


----------



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
Did a little soldering and shrink wrap on the _*wireing*_ that I could get done. 

really jason, you 










_Modified by 86gti2fast at 12:05 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (86gti2fast)*


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

Looks good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have you tested it yet? I bet it's really quiet, especially compared to the OEM one.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (heliosjones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heliosjones* »_Looks good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have you tested it yet? I bet it's really quiet, especially compared to the OEM one.

It is pretty quiet and seems to flow a pretty decent amound of air for it's size. Did a custom paint job on the valve cover today, moved the radiator a little forward, and cleaned up some wiring. Just waiting for the rest of my parts to show up now.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

***UPDATE*** 
I cut the T out of the metal coolant bar that goes up to the heater core. A line comes off of this T and up to the overflow bottle. Since I am removing the overflow bottle I just spliced some rubber coolant tubing to delete the T.








Spliced in the "in-line" filler neck for the coolant








Got some 1.25" hose and a filter and made a custom crankcase breather 








Did a unique paint job on the valve cover too







. In person it looks pretty cool. First I painted it silver then let it dry, taped off the raised bars, sprayed it with the weird black paint, misted it with some red, coated it with some transparent yellow, misted it with crome paint from far away, then coated it with 3 coats of clear. It's kind of starting to grow on me. It's only paint so I can change it any time....so don't hate







. Just waiting for the rest of my kit now.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

its hard to see in the pic but is your catch can inlet above the breather on the block?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_ ***UPDATE*** 
I cut the T out of the metal coolant bar that goes up to the heater core. A line comes off of this T and up to the overflow bottle. Since I am removing the overflow bottle I just spliced some rubber coolant tubing to delete the T.


There is a stock cap that you could have put on that T.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_its hard to see in the pic but is your catch can inlet above the breather on the block?

no it's below the breather...do you think I will have a problem having it this way?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
There is a stock cap that you could have put on that T.

O well...I feel a little safer having the hose there rather than a cap too.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
no it's below the breather...do you think I will have a problem having it this way?

yeah it will drain a ton of oil into it, you need to have the inlet of the catch can above the breather for it to work. that way the extra nasty crap gets spewed out, and it allows oil to drain back in. 
its a really good thing to have too, after draining mine out the first time i was surprised how much crap comes out that i dont want going back in the engine


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_
yeah it will drain a ton of oil into it, you need to have the inlet of the catch can above the breather for it to work. that way the extra nasty crap gets spewed out, and it allows oil to drain back in. 
its a really good thing to have too, after draining mine out the first time i was surprised how much crap comes out that i dont want going back in the engine









Thanks for the advise...i'll probably be moving it up after I pull and re-install the motor. Do you think I will have an immediate problem with it, or over the corse of time it will start to leak. I want to be able to fire it up and tune it before I pull the motor...Do you think this will be ok for the mean time?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

yeah it will cause you to loose alot of oil probably, i wouldnt drive with it like that, it be like having a big oil leak from what i understand


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

The battery i am going to get. You can mount it laying down so I'm thinking of putting it in my rain tray since it is only 3" laying down and running the wires from the rain tray through the fender then to the starter and alternator. 








it weighs only 13lbs and the demsions are 7.14" L x 3.03" W x 6.59" H and it puts out 900amps which is very good especially for a battery of that size. What do you guys think...it runs $130.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

seems like its on par with the other options out there...what is the cca rating?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_seems like its on par with the other options out there...what is the cca rating?

It doesn't say....it just has the amp rating. I'm curious as well.


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

found this about it......
.
http://www.powermastermotorspo....html


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (I Like Primer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Like Primer* »_found this about it......
.
http://www.powermastermotorspo....html

good info.
My PVW feature is coming out in April...issue # 150 so check it out. You guys can take a look at the sneak peak on their web site if you want. ooo snap!
http://www.performancevwmag.com/


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

Ahhhh! Snap! I'm gonna camp out in front of Barnes & Nobles for a copy. I bet they will all sell out within 5min.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (heliosjones)*

I ordered my mini battery....I'm going to mount it in the rain tray. If I lay it down it's only 3" tall so it should fit with room to spare


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

When I go to install my Carter fuel pump i'm planning on putting it in the stock location of the main fuel pump. Will it pull the fuel through the in tank pump? I'm planning on dissconnecting the power from the in tank pump and just running the carter. thanks 

What type of fuel line should I use?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

i havnt done carbs on a mk2, but you could probably use the transfer pumpt to pump to the carter, and the carter to pump up to the front. some people acutally use a small reserve tank so that the transfer pumps into the small spair tank, and the carter pumps that to the carbs, as the carter is designed to run without a pressure regulator iirc


----------



## EURO RAT (Oct 20, 2005)

What kind of carter fuel pump are you running would like to know what kind to run on my carbed coupe


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (EURO RAT)*

I believe it's the 4070...I don't actually have it yet....I will tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

I have heard of people using the factory intank pump and bypassing the undercar pump. the way i was running my carbs for awhile was i just attached the feed to the return line under the hood with a T and ran that to a regulator, and then to the carbs. held 4.5psi all day.
Heres a pic of what i did, you can kind of see the T on the strut tower


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have heard of people using the factory intank pump...

You could still use the stock cis pump and run this regulator. It's specifically designed to run carbs with a CIS fuel pump. It is made by PMO carburetors, who makes a modern improved version of Weber 40 and 46 IDA carbs for Posche 911s. It is a recirculating regulator, with the excess fuel going back to the tank using the stock CIS return line. 



















_Modified by frechem at 7:58 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (frechem)*

i always forget about that setup. definetly a good way to go.
i liked the carter pumps because they didn't surge fuel due to the different design of the pump, it made my carb'd rabbit (weber 32/34) run much smoother when driving it hard.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

Yea i already bought a carter 4070 and a Holly FPR so i'm planning using those. All my parts should arrive on 3-23..yay!!


----------



## VWrager (Sep 8, 2005)

I fell in love with this car at the PT cruise this year. dont know if you saw my mk3 golf it was red tuckin rim (only in the back). but back to the thread **** looks nice


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (VWrager)*

I might have seen your car too...there were so many cars.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

you have my fav mk2. i like the carb set up it will look great when done and is some great research.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

***UPDATE*** 
Sorry I haven't posted in a while I've been quite busy trying to track down parts and working. I got all of my stuff and most of it installed so I thought I would post some pics finally. There is still a bit of work to do before I can get this motor running. 

I have a question about the starter (trying to get the starter to activate when I turn the key)...since I am not running the harness that has the wires going to the starter siliniod. Is there a way I can run a wire straight to the ignition switch to the starter to activate it when the key is turned?
How did you guys run power to the in tank fuel pump? Or will the carter pull fuel through the intank pump? or do I have to run both?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

you just need to do exactly what you said, run a wire to the ignition switch. break out the bently and follow the path back and hook it up accordingly, its pretty simple really...
i dont think the carter is a "pull through" pump, but im not 100% on that. id run the transfer pump into a small reserve tank that feeds the carter, but that may be a little overkill...








and you dont need a regulator with that pump, its specifically designed not to use one. From the redline site "This pump DOES NOT and SHOULD NOT use a Pressure Regulator for any reason. That is why we use it...."
not finding a ton of info, but it seems they are suppose to be mounted below the fuel level/tank so the fuel can drain into the pump and be pushed forward...not sure what sort of pressure the in tank pump puts out but seems like your gonna have to do some modifications to get it setup right


_Modified by -RalleyTuned- at 8:44 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_you just need to do exactly what you said, run a wire to the ignition switch. break out the bently and follow the path back and hook it up accordingly, its pretty simple really...
i dont think the carter is a "pull through" pump, but im not 100% on that. id run the transfer pump into a small reserve tank that feeds the carter, but that may be a little overkill...








and you dont need a regulator with that pump, its specifically designed not to use one. From the redline site "This pump DOES NOT and SHOULD NOT use a Pressure Regulator for any reason. That is why we use it...."
not finding a ton of info, but it seems they are suppose to be mounted below the fuel level/tank so the fuel can drain into the pump and be pushed forward...not sure what sort of pressure the in tank pump puts out but seems like your gonna have to do some modifications to get it setup right

_Modified by -RalleyTuned- at 8:44 AM 3-25-2009_

I just ran power from the ignition to the pump. I'm not using the in-tank pump at all. the carter seems to be pulling fuel through the in-tank pump just fine. I mounted it where the stock main pump goes. 
They say that you don't need a regulator but it's a bunch of B.S. the carter will put out like 6PSI. I have the regulator set at 3PSI right now. 
***UPDATE***
I got it running tonight!!!!! starts the first time every time. Better thank my CIS-E system if you can believe that!! And it's not even tuned yet!! I noticed that it cranks slow some times fast other times. It might be a ground issue or something. I plan to add a few grounds to help it out a little. 
Here are a few pics, I still have to get the head lights and turn signals wired up and modify the old harness deleting all the sensors that I am not using...pretty much the only wires I am going to be needing are the wiper plug and the starter plug. Does any one know how I can get my temp gauge to work and my tach?
One i get it all dialed in I'm pulling it and shaving the bay so stay tuned for that. 








The 3/8's fuel line running to the FPR (all temp locations..shaving the bay remember)








Alternator set up with new smaller belt..I just used washers and a 8v pulley on the 16v alternator to bring it out just enough to line all the pulleys up.








Got the starter all wired up. I just ran my battery wire, my alternator wire, power for my thermo switch for my fan all to the positive on the starter...works great!








I need to put a check valve in line with the brake booster, when I shut the car off I can hear the vaccume coming out of the booster.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

isnt 6psi well within reason for carbs? i ran it non-regulated on my 77 single carb with zero issues...everything i've read on it says not to use a regulator so im just curious as to why its "BS"


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

You might be able to run it without one but all the guys I have talked to on the Vortex have said to run the Holley regulator to knock it down a little. I read that you don't want to run more than 3.5 psi with these carbs. Seems to be running ok so i'm gonna roll with it the way it is.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

ah gotcha
glad you got it back up and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

did you remove the factory fuse box?


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (Svedka)*

alot of great info in here.
watching for updates


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_did you remove the factory fuse box?


no you need to keep the fuse box. You still need to run the headlight harness and you need to keep the sensor harness too but you can eliminate everything out of the sensor harness except for the ground to the body, BIG red/black for the starter and the yellow/red for the coolant temp for the gauge, and the wiper plug. This is the part I am working on right now.....figuring out what I need and don't need and what I can do without. Does this answer your question?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (gogogadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_alot of great info in here.
watching for updates


----------



## artguy1 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Nice Job 2lowcoupedoor!*

Pretty SICK, I can hardly wait to get a ride! Reminds me of the 2 Dellorto's we had in the VW Karmann Ghia Convertible when you were a little kid. Our first dropped car in the family! We have been into cars a long time huh? Nice job man!
Can hardly wait til you shave the bay!
Yer POP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arenjenkins (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Nice Job 2lowcoupedoor! (artguy1)*

awsome build man, im doing the overflow delete without the use of the rocco rad as well. im curious, it looks from the pictures that you hooked the small overflow hose on the top pass side of the rad to the pressure release on the inline filler? if thats the way you hooked it up the system has no way to release excess pressure from if it needs too, it just reintroduces it into the radiator via the overflow outlet on the rad.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Nice Job 2lowcoupedoor! (arenjenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arenjenkins* »_awsome build man, im doing the overflow delete without the use of the rocco rad as well. im curious, it looks from the pictures that you hooked the small overflow hose on the top pass side of the rad to the pressure release on the inline filler? if thats the way you hooked it up the system has no way to release excess pressure from if it needs too, it just reintroduces it into the radiator via the overflow outlet on the rad.

the small hose coming off the side of the radiator is just blocked off with a line lock for now. the High Pressure Release is just routed to overflow on the ground if it needs to. The picture may be a little decieving.


----------



## arenjenkins (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Nice Job 2lowcoupedoor! (2lowcoupedoor)*

good man, same thing im going to do.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

its coming along now


----------



## jurgis_L (May 19, 2008)

Nice job.
Where did you get that radiator fan and "in-line" filler neck for the coolant and how much you paid for them?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (jurgis_L)*

I got everything from jegs.com


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

*?question time?*
*Timing:*
I haven't touched my distributor since I was running the CIS-E...which last time I check was timed correctly...it ran fine just didn't start very well. Now I hook my timing light up and when the light strobes I can't see the timing marks on the flywheel??? I moved the distributor maxed out both ways and still can not see it. I put it back in it's origional position after I was done. What is going on!! I'm hooking the pick up on the #1 cylinder plug wire like I am supposed to...
*Tuning:*
I don't know the darnest thing about tuning Dellorto carbs so here is my question....i'm in the learning process right now. When I ease into the throttle it seems to rev ok not perfect but ok, then when I try to rev it fast it boggs really bad. It also smells very rich coming out of the tail pipe. Any ideas?
*Starting:*
What is the best way to cold start the motor with carbs? Should I invest in so starter fluid stock???
Thanks guys, any help would be great. Like I said I am very new to the carb scene and am open to any information or links you may have about tuning Dellorto 45's on a 16v.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Double check the timing since it's crucial, turn the motor over by hand to TDC and make a mark with some white chalk marker on the flywheel...
A wideband is a great/essential part to tuning, then you know for sure whats going on inside the engine. A rough throttle transition when the car is sitting at idle? Are the carbs synced properly and throttle linkage has been adjusted? 
If so, then it sounds you have a lean spot, a bigger accelerator pump jet may due the trick, the smell of gas out the exhaust could also signify a rich idle mixture. For reference, you should pull all your jets make sure you know what sizes you have and where.
You won't need any starter fluid, a couple pumps of the pedal will do just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

you also need to figure out what your timing is. probably should be about 12 at idle, about 1000 rpm. if you dont have enough advance, its going to be hard to start and run rich


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (candm)*

thanks guys. Sounds like I need to get my timing dialed in first. I am going to pull the spark plug on cylinder #1 and stick a long screw driver while rotating the motor by hand to feel when it is at TDC. then i'll mark the flywheel then set the timing.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Here is a little video of how it runs so far! plus a little commentary







. I'd like to send a special shout out to BigCaddy for all the help along the way...the guys really knows his stuff.


----------



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

sounds bad a$$ bro.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (86gti2fast)*

you won't get anything out of the breather just sitting there, but definitely when you're rolling and it sees some higher rpm cruising.
keep at it, looks great!


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_you won't get anything out of the breather just sitting there, but definitely when you're rolling and it sees some higher rpm cruising.
keep at it, looks great! 

ok, i'll keep an eye on it and see if I notice a leak. I have got a buddy who is going to let me use his carb sync'r and wideband for tuning.


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Sweet vid. Did you rattle can you engine bay black?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (heliosjones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heliosjones* »_Sweet vid. Did you rattle can you engine bay black? 

yea for the mean time until we shave it







.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

epjetta is coming over on Monday to help me tune it! Can't wait to finally get to open up the throttle.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

quinn is good people he'll get you running well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_quinn is good people he'll get you running well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's the goal!


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Congrats!


----------



## varcolton152 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (2lowcoupedoor)*

its pure sex...
this will be my main reference guide whenever i get around to my project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (varcolton152)*

you might not have a timing mark. its a good idea to make one tho. 
line up the marks on the pulleys make sure your at tdc then mark it off, make two (one TDC and one for setting the dist. use 2 colors, chrome paint markers work) just in case one day you cant source a timing gun with advance, that way you can set your dist and line the dots up
to tune the carbs is one thing, to balance them is another.
get a carbtune or just a plain old vacuum gauge to check that the carbs are pulling an even amount.
heres a vid of my setup.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqT5Hdr_XDE
tuning them required alot of understanding and reading, mostly its all about trying new internals.
if you turn out 2.5 turns on the mixture screw and thats where it produces the best idle then chances are your good.
chokes are used for cold starts, but once your running good you'll never use them (at least i never do)
get yourself an ignition timing gun over the carbtune. so you know what your doing.
im just getting into carbs also, i'll be glad to help in anyway. b4s also seems like he knows alot on the topic.
not much people running carbs now. most of them slap it on and just get it to run by sound. 
i usually use a long screw driver with a big cup to listen to lifters and spark so i know whats going on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ens at 11:16 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (ens)*

My PVW feature is out....if you didn't know







.









































Got the carbs running, nothing new there though. Just waiting for epjetta to come help me tune them







.


----------



## EURO RAT (Oct 20, 2005)

Thats bad ass cant wait to see it in person


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (EURO RAT)*

I should have some more pics in about a weeks or so...getting the following parts crome-x'd (hi-temp crome coating)!
-shaved valve cover
-alternator casing
-alternator fan
-alternator pulley
-alternator bracket
-carb velocity stacks
-short shifter arm
-weighted shift linkage
-strut caps
and a couple other misc parts...also having my buddy Eric custom make me a couple block off plates for the tranny, one for the reverse light switch in the tranny and 1 for the speedo cable coming out of the tranny....who need to actually know how fast they are going







.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Got my parts back from Performance Coatings and installed them! Notice something missing??? The person who guesses it first gets a gold star







.












_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 2:37 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## varcolton152 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is there nothing you can do to the distributor..
the orange reminds me of my car.. i hate my car
don't get me wrong its still da vinci status


_Modified by varcolton152 at 6:05 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (varcolton152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varcolton152* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is there nothing you can do to the distributor..
the orange reminds me of my car.. i hate my car
don't get me wrong its still da vinci status

_Modified by varcolton152 at 6:05 PM 4-16-2009_

I just haven't gotten there yet. I'm planning on disassembling it and having it cromed too. The thing is I don't want to do to much crome....so picking and choosing what I want to do is the hard part.....I take that back, coming up with the money to fund what I want to do is the hard part







.


----------



## veedubber_kyle (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

im guessing ur soxs!
is that was is missing??


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_Notice something missing??? The person who guesses it first gets a gold star









The cooling fins on the valve cover.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
The cooling fins on the valve cover.

Yes but that is not the answer that I am looking for







.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (veedubber_kyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubber_kyle* »_im guessing ur soxs!
is that was is missing??

I'm not sure I speak you language







.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

oil cap.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_oil cap.


winner.















looks good dood.


----------



## artguy1 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Looks like another job well-done-son! Ya, so, where is that oil filler cap?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (artguy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artguy1* »_ Ya, so, where is that oil filler cap?

dipstick tube?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

..the cover main/idle jet covers on the carbs. not to mention 20 horse from still not being tuned


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

I suggest an Aeromotive FPR after you finish shaving the bay


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_oil cap.

we have a winner.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
dipstick tube?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This motor doesn't burn any oil at all so when I do oil changes I plan on filling it up by just removing the valve cover.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_..the cover main/idle jet covers on the carbs. not to mention 20 horse from still not being tuned


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

wish my car didnt burn oil.....








Anyways I like how the you deleted the overflow tank, pretty ingenious to me since I'm not a fan of ****ing with the coolant system.
How often does the system vent, where its dumping coolant out? Better yet, any cooling issues at all? I really want to delete mine but not interested in using a rabbit radiator


----------



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_










Looks super dope !!!


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (86gti2fast)*

Thanks yo.


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

So that's why I saw you running to your car after work.







I turned out really good. You polish your valve cover at all? Looks extra shiny in the picture.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (heliosjones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heliosjones* »_So that's why I saw you running to your car after work.







I turned out really good. You polish your valve cover at all? Looks extra shiny in the picture.









No it's the same as how you saw it last. You need to come over so we can start shaving the bay.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Figured out my timing problem. Well come to find out there are 2 ways the bolts that hold the distributor on can go in. I had my distributor bolts in the wrong holes.








What does the diamond and the dot on the flywheel mean. Where do I want mine set at. People say 6-8 degrees for carbs. How do I tell if I have it at 6-8 degrees with a timing light?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

The notch is 6* and the little dimple on the right of it is 0*. Set the timing using the 6* mark or if you have an adjustable light set it to 6* and use the 0* dimple.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_The notch is 6* and the little dimple on the right of it is 0*. Set the timing using the 6* mark or if you have an adjustable light set it to 6* and use the 0* dimple.

Thanks! that's all I needed.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Your write up is very nice. I saw your car in PVW and it looks great. Mad props man!!!! 
Keep up the good work.
Question for you and the other guys, Why don't you want to use the rabbit radiator? It seems like a good alternative to getting rid of the overflow bottle.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (vw******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw******* »_Your write up is very nice. I saw your car in PVW and it looks great. Mad props man!!!! 
Keep up the good work.
Question for you and the other guys, Why don't you want to use the rabbit radiator? It seems like a good alternative to getting rid of the overflow bottle.

Thanks man.
The Rabbit radiator is a good choice but I just choose to run an in line filler neck because of the cost, it's cleaper and has the same function.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

you could also add oil through the PCV vent at the frount of the block if you need to.








Looks hot


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_you could also add oil through the PCV vent at the frount of the block if you need to.








Looks hot









Yea I guess I never thought of that. I actually broke the bank and spent $2.99 on a really small funnell to fill it at the dip stick location when oil change time comes.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

If you're using the 6al it provides a multiple spark under ~3000rpms therefore the static reading at idle may not be so accurate. I'd say time that pig at full advance!


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (veedubman91)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_ I actually broke the bank and spent $2.99 on a really small funnell to fill it at the dip stick location when oil change time comes.









That'll take some time.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_
That'll take some time.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Decided to move my radiator fan to the front to make it look a little more clean.


----------



## artguy1 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Looks bad a$$ 2lowcoupedoor. Had fun lookin at it the other day. Man, the bay is sooo big once all the crap is out of it. Good idea to move the fan a bit too. Shave the bay, paint... 
and then???? Nitrous back in and ready to spray maybe. Let's have Eric make a custom CNC spray plate for the Dellorto's...now that would be _sick_
Good Job Man


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (artguy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artguy1* »_Looks bad a$$ 2lowcoupedoor. Had fun lookin at it the other day. Man, the bay is sooo big once all the crap is out of it. Good idea to move the fan a bit too. Shave the bay, paint... 
and then???? Nitrous back in and ready to spray maybe. Let's have Eric make a custom CNC spray plate for the Dellorto's...now that would be _sick_
Good Job Man 

Thanks, but my motor is not built for spray. I think i'd end up melting my pistons or something







. Has anyone else had experiance with spraying on a factory motor (bottom end).


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_Decided to move my radiator fan to the front to make it look a little more clean.









You could make it even more clean by using a Passat lower radiator support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
You could make it even more clean by using a Passat lower radiator support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What is the difference in the Passat lower radiator support, I have never seen this done.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
What is the difference in the Passat lower radiator support, I have never seen this done.









I have it done to my car. It brings the radiator down, straightens it and kind of hides it under the core support. This is also nice if you're running carbs like yourself or itb's like myself because it opens up an air gap behind the grille.











_Modified by frechem at 6:31 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (frechem)*

Good idea, I just might have to do that. Part comes off a passat 16v?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_Good idea, I just might have to do that. Part comes off a passat 16v?

I believe that both 16v or VR will work.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

To bad you were not closer i have a mint one. but now that i know maybe i will keep it.


----------



## Canadian_dubber_4_life (Mar 22, 2006)

sweet build!


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_
Anyways I like how the you deleted the overflow tank, pretty ingenious to me since I'm not a fan of ****ing with the coolant system.
How often does the system vent, where its dumping coolant out? Better yet, any cooling issues at all? I really want to delete mine but not interested in using a rabbit radiator

Im curious also... I would like to delete my overflow tank aswell to clean up the engine bay some


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

I never understood why every one was floating back to mk2's now i know and I want one. this is soooo clean!


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

A couple updated pics for ya guys. I moved the radiator fan to the front of the radiator and hid the fuel line underneath the carbs then down the breather tube and through the fender. epjetta is coming over on the 11th to tune it and get it running like it should.... it runs like crap currently..enjoy!


















_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 12:35 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

looking good


----------



## EURO RAT (Oct 20, 2005)

looks great


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (EURO RAT)*

nice


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_I never understood why every one was floating back to mk2's now i know and I want one. this is soooo clean!

mk2's where its at. but in reality mk2's are where its always been


----------



## riffraff6369 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

WOW, car is bitchin'!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (riffraff6369)*

man i shouldve stayed lurking in these forums cuz ur car is what made me bag both my cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now i want carbs that much more


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

My clear coat was cracking very bad on my Type A's so I finally decided to do something about it and change the look a little while I was at it. I stripped the clear down to the aluminum painted the centers black and polished the lips. Here is a sneak peak!


----------



## artguy1 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

So the Borbet's are lookin gooood! Probably took you a ton of time to get the clear coat off....the lip looks great 2lowcoupedoor.
Good choice to shange the spoke color to black yo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (artguy1)*

nice, i like it


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

Thanks guys, it was a pain stripping them and taping everything off just how I wanted it. Took me all day buy I got all 4 wheels done in one days HARD work. I love the polished look of the lips. The factory clear coat was very very dingy and cracked.....i'm not sure how old these particular wheels are but they have to be a very old set.


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Wow, man.







Turned out real nice. I wanna see a shot of the entire car.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (heliosjones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heliosjones* »_Wow, man.







Turned out real nice. I wanna see a shot of the entire car.

OK, i'll take a picture and post it give me a minute...


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Here it is so far...i'll eventually get some better pics up of it. I need a new front windshield......damn semi's







.


























_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 5:16 AM 5-30-2009_


----------



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Dang dude this looks so good!!


----------



## artguy1 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Looks real good yo, more pictures yo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (artguy1)*

The painted wheels add a hole new feel to the car, and I'm digging it man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That first picture is money.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (heliosjones)*


----------



## yungsta802 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

damn, the car just keeps getttin better. more pics please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Conroy717 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (2lowcoupedoor)*

wow is all i can say..that is sick


----------



## Alderstorm (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (Conroy717)*

What did you use for throttle linkage and where did you source it from?


----------



## austin china (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (Alderstorm)*

good


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

still my fav mk2


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

any more progress tuning?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_any more progress tuning?

Yea I got it running pretty good. Still a little hesitation on initial throttle and seems a bit slugish up in the high RPM's but it runs great on the freeway which is where I drive it 9/10's of the time. Just getting it all dialed in for show season here in Washington. Got a new front windshield put on and I'm having Skyway dent remove some little dents that I have from over the years. Then I'm going to give it a full detail. WaterWerks is coming up on July 18/19th i'll let you guys know how I do!


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

try turning your idle mixture screws out 1/8- 1/4 turn more and on the high end go 10 higher on your air corrector jet


----------



## artguy1 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Sweet V-Dub dude. When is Eric gonna cut that new sticker for you?
Lemme know about waterworks, K?


----------



## kp88713 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (2lowcoupedoor)*

by far my fav car on vortex


----------



## BETO (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (2lowcoupedoor)*

nice ride my friend! nice nice nice!








looks familiar 















that was my old road race dellorto's 45's set up
cool man you the man!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (BETO)*

Thanks man!
A few newer pics from a photoshoot I had with sdobbins!

















































































_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 4:56 AM 8-10-2009_

_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 5:03 AM 8-10-2009_


_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 4:33 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## kp88713 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (2lowcoupedoor)*

holy ****










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (kp88713)*

wow







that is all i can say. all the above pictures are saved on my computer now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif proabably my favorite vw's are these ones now


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (e-townvdub)*

sweetness


----------



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (2lowcoupedoor)*

Some from a local car show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (86gti2fast)*

always a fan


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow!!!!
just read all 6 pages!!!
Excellent job man.
I was wondering if you could answer a couple questions for me?
1. Exactly how did you hook up the carter pump?
did you use the intank pump as well?
2. Do you happen to have a list of the wiring you used in this setup?
I have an 85 jetta coupe and want to runs carbs. I just dont know what to delete in the engine compartment.


----------



## misha misha (Mar 14, 2008)

haha all 6 pages eh?

great work, what did you use to paint the bay?


----------



## misha misha (Mar 14, 2008)

ps. the hottest car on the planet


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (misha misha)*

why bed line the bay? it looked soo much cheaner just black, and that stuffs a pita to take off incase you ever wanna paint it


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*

The back wheel/tire sticks out like a big nose on a otherwise hot girl.


----------



## rol1in0n20s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_no you need to keep the fuse box. You still need to run the headlight harness and you need to keep the sensor harness too but you can eliminate everything out of the sensor harness except for the ground to the body, BIG red/black for the starter and the yellow/red for the coolant temp for the gauge, and the wiper plug. This is the part I am working on right now.....figuring out what I need and don't need and what I can do without. Does this answer your question?

I think this would make a good writeup... I've seen a bunch of lists of parts you need, but I've never seen anything that mentioned what you can get rid of. Handy information to have when planning a carb swap.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_why bed line the bay? it looked soo much cheaner just black, and that stuffs a pita to take off incase you ever wanna paint it









because I wanted to


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I love the car, and dont take this as an insult but i dont dig the camber


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_I love the car, and dont take this as an insult but i dont dig the camber

that's ok...i do


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

OH. MY. GOD. Your car is gorgeous.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Build: Bagged Coupe 16v on Dell 45's. (kp88713)*

2x http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwanta16v (Mar 8, 2008)

I am considering doing carbs on my 16v mk2, but was worried about how they do in our crazy PNW weather. Do you have any issues? although I'm guessing she doesnt come out when its not nice out..


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (iwanta16v)*

lots of great info in here.
set up looks great man! is this your daily?


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (zrobb3)*

so dope


----------



## eltio (Sep 3, 2009)

wowwwww ! nice car ! one day my motor gonna be like this....


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

I know this is sort of an old thread.. just wondering how the driveability is with the carbs.. Would you do this for a daily? I was considering it on my Passat Wagon 16V. I cant stand the CIS-E Motronic and I would love to see a pair of dual Dellortos or something like that under the hood. What kind of gas mileage you get on this setup?


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

jfg69 said:


> I know this is sort of an old thread.. just wondering how the drive ability is with the carbs.. Would you do this for a daily? I was considering it on my Passat Wagon 16V. I cant stand the CIS-E Motronic and I would love to see a pair of dual Dellortos or something like that under the hood. What kind of gas mileage you get on this setup?


1st of NICE car  i just finished my mk1 16v weber swap and i use mine as a daily driver i get anywhere between 22 and 24 miles to a gal. here is a pic of mine.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

damn, thats sweet.. my Passat Wagon needs that...


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

I was parked next to you at the Port Townsend Cruise at Griotts in my plain ass mkV. That is the sickest duece on the westside hands down. But I wanted to know is rhino line heavy cause i've thought about that too but i'm tryin to loss weight. Once again that car of yours gives me such mohog are you bringin it out for Leavenworth?:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## clincoln13 (May 16, 2010)

i love this car!!!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Color Code?

Looks like Antelope Metallic (LA8Z)? Anyone confirm?


----------



## markaviles (Jan 30, 2008)

SpoolinJetta18T said:


> 1st of NICE car  i just finished my mk1 16v weber swap and i use mine as a daily driver i get anywhere between 22 and 24 miles to a gal. here is a pic of mine.


Sir
I have a jetta mk1 2dr here in Germany that I'm planning on installing a 16V with sidedrafts. which driveshafts did u use? Did you have to switch to different hubs to accomodate the new shafts from the 16V? Do you know of a link to where i can get some guidance on installation into a MK1? please let me know
thanks 
Mark


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

markaviles said:


> Sir
> I have a jetta mk1 2dr here in Germany that I'm planning on installing a 16V with sidedrafts. which driveshafts did u use? Did you have to switch to different hubs to accomodate the new shafts from the 16V? Do you know of a link to where i can get some guidance on installation into a MK1? please let me know
> thanks
> Mark


they are 40mm Webbers what do you mean switch to different hubs to accommodate the shafts?


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

SpoolinJetta18T said:


> 1st of NICE car  i just finished my mk1 16v weber swap and i use mine as a daily driver i get anywhere between 22 and 24 miles to a gal. here is a pic of mine.


Thats one sweet looking setup. Do you have a build thread on here? Any chance of seeing some more pics under the hood? Curious as to what pulley setup you are using, just an alt or PS too.. doubting theres A/C on that :laugh:
Love that valve cover too btw..


----------

